# My first fattie attempt



## aussiemick (Jun 17, 2008)

Well i attempted my first fattie today.well the results were bad. i went south in the making process and ended up in tash


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Mick! Hope ya give it another try.


----------



## placebo (Jun 17, 2008)

Give us some details Mick. I'm sure their are more than several people here that will give good advise so your next one makes it to the smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

Mick sorry to hear that but I never trash one when all else fails I put it in a pan in the oven with some bacon over the top. DON'T GIVE UP THO


----------



## pitrow (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah what Piney said. At the very least mix it all up and make meatloaf. 

I totally understand the pitching it in frustration though! 

Tell us a little more about what went wrong and I'm sure we can give you some tips for next time.

Don't give up, once you get the hang of it you'll be in fattie heaven!


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

Pineywoods;210066 said:
			
		

> Mick sorry to hear that but I never trash one when all else fails I put it in a pan in the oven with some bacon over the top. DON'T GIVE UP THO[/quote
> 
> yeah theres a new one!!! scrambled fatty!!! or one of those foil loaf pans and in the smoker.


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 17, 2008)

yeh i may try an attempt another but not sure when. I had it out flat added the things to it then when rolling it went downhill from there


----------



## seboke (Jun 17, 2008)

Check Buck's tutorial - very good, detailed rolling instructions


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

Hehe now you know how I figured out they could go into the oven. Once you get the first one or two done it gets much better. There are a couple threads on how to roll them don't give up Mick


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Don'y give up my friend, luck shows up at all hours.


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, my first one started to disintegrate at this stage also. Try again!  Part of my mistake was not having everything cold enough. Now I get wax paper, spread with olive oil, then flatenn it out.  I put it in the freezer for a few minutes, then put the fixin's on.  Roll it slowly with the wax paper and peel the wax paper off as you go (sort pf like rolling sushi roll).  Mine are turning out great now.

Good luck!


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 17, 2008)

I had everything cold and rolled flat on saran wrap. had cheese etc on it. Then when tried rolling it all went down hill from there. I have little to no patience so i tried again with no luck. That when it went thru orbit into the trash can. What missed the can the yap dog got


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel your pain. And I admire your courage for sharing. We're all in this together.

Could have happened to any one of us, but this time it happened to you. Yeah, it sucks out loud, but I'm guessing from the "yap dog" reference that you have no intention of feeding him again, am I right or am I right?

Of course you're not going to feed the yap dog again! He didn't buy that sausage! He didn't buy that cheese! Look at him. He wants you to fail again, but you're not going to, are you? NO! And even if it doesn't turn out just right, HE'S NOT GETTING ONE MORE BITE!!!

So send the little twerp outside and roll another. That's right! Throw him out! And smoke one for the gipper!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 18, 2008)

Hold on here Aussie.  You could of salvaged that thing in the skillet.  Roadkill fatty.


----------



## ddave (Jun 18, 2008)

Mick,

I feel your pain, brother. My first attempt was the same as yours -- well, except for the trash and yap dog part. Almost did chuck it though.

Here is Buck's tutorial people have been talking about.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18672

The key for me was not putting too much stuffing in the middle. I personally have not tried Buck's method yet but probably will next time. What I did the last time was roll the sausage out in a 1 gallon Zip Loc bag. (Thanks, Capt Dan.) Gets it nice and flat and square. Then carefully cut the seams on the side. Put the stuffing in and lift and roll much like Buck's saran wrap method. Only thing about the Zip Loc bag is you won't have any room to wrap and twist at the end which is why I will try Buck's method next time.

Good luck. The next time is always better.

Dave


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone said "Road-Kill Fattie in a skillet" ; that's quick thinking and I admire that.  Let's all remember not to be wasteful and not to talk with our mouths full of "Fatty".


----------

